# help creating a wifi server?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hello i have a desktop computer with a wifi card in it running windows xp sp3. then i also have 2 other computers running windows 7 that both have wifi. what i am trying to do is use the desktop as kind of like a small server but making it share files via wifi. i have already tried adhoc and it wont work for what im trying to do. all i want to do is make the computer part of my homegroup on windows 7 without having to run it through a router. i would just run it through a router, however my "router" is my dads mac mini for the wifi so i cant mess with it or change anything. so can i share files straight from the computer or am i gonna have to go out and buy a router and convince my dad to use the router instead of the airport in the mac?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need special software to run your wireless card in infrastructure mode. You can bridge the connections and use a router connected as a WAP to share the signal. In the procedure blow, your XP machine's bridged connection becomes the "primary" router.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok so i need a second wifi adapter? then i would bridge the two, and set them to the static ip's mentioned?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok here is what i did i made a network on both wifi cards called "chyrionet", then i changed the ip on one of the cards to 192.168.0.254, and the other card 192.168.0.253. then i bridged them. nothing happened. so i tried connecting them to the same wifi network, still nothing. then i tried changing the ip of the bridge to 192.168.0.1 to make it "normal DHCP" and still nothing. i cant pick up any kind of network on any of my computers what are you saying i should do with this article you found?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Bridging two network connections:*


Make sure the secondary connection has DHCP enabled.
Open the Network Connections folder from the Start Menu, Settings.
Select the first connection to be used in the bridge and highlight it by left clicking on it.
Holding the Ctrl key, select the second connection to be used in the bridge by left clicking on it.
Right click on one of the two highlighted connections and select *Bridge Connections*.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok i did that, and now i have the bridge what now?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect that router I spoke of configured as I posted to the bridged connection.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

so wait i do need a router? i thought you said that the bridge between the two wifi cards would act as the router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No, I said you can bridge from your wireless connection, and I assumed you'd be bridging to a wired connection and then using the router as the WAP.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

no im sorry i must have been confusing. i dont have a router right now, my internet comes from my dads airport in his mac mini (which im not aloud to mess with). i do have a desktop with a wifi chip in it. what i wanted to know is can i share the data on that desktop through the wifi adapter on it. without using adhoc because i dont want to have to disconnect my computers from the internet just to share files.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try ICS?

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hm maybe but i dont have internet coming in to the computer  only through wireless


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can use ICS to share the wireless connection, it doesn't have to be a wired connection.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

cool well i gave up cause my friend gave me a router but if i ever run into it again thanks for the help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The router is the best way anyway. :wink:


----------

